# auto flowering seeds



## urkstar (Apr 4, 2008)

are there any other sites that sell auto flowering seeds besides dutchbreeds that anyone knows about?


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 4, 2008)

why besides dutchbreed? is there a particular reason why you dont like them?


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 4, 2008)

Doc Chronic sells them... And if you just do a search for "marijuana seeds", you should find tons of places that sell what you need.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Apr 4, 2008)

i personally vouch for dutchbreed.com ,  if your looking to get stuff quick with helpful nice ppl not some old 50 year old bastard that smokes crack like alot of seed banks employee's.  unless theres a reason you dont like dutchbreed then i would personally go for this one.  Hear mixed reviews on doc chronic,,, even nirvana sad to say... dont banned me please!


----------

